# Leather steering wheel cover.



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Just idle thinking. 
While rummaging through my junk, I came upon my old wooden tennis racket from my teen years. The leather wrapping on the handle was perforated with numerous holes. I thought back to the GTO that has it's perforations at the 12o'clock and 6 o'clock locations. I recall being told that the tennis racket had perforations to allow perspiration to get soaked into the leather rather than sitting on the surface giving a slippery surface. I've wondered why the GTO's steering wheel doesn't have the perforations in the locations where one normally grips the wheel rather than where they are? Not that I've gotten into any wet palms driving situations.... yet!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Holden offers that on their HSV editions -- and there is one that fits the GTO. Go to http://www.jhp.com.au and check out the steering wheels they offer.


----------



## 69blue (Jul 3, 2007)

*Wheel Wrap*

Here is what you all need;

http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GN2001/GNINT/Wheelskins+Leather+Steering+Wheel+Covers.html

You can pick you colors and mix them with perforated vs non-perforated,

Dale
arty:


----------



## lackneramanda (Jul 7, 2011)

BV GTO said:


> Just idle thinking.
> While rummaging through my junk, I came upon my old wooden tennis racket from my teen years. The leather wrapping on the handle was perforated with numerous holes. I thought back to the GTO that has it's perforations at the 12o'clock and 6 o'clock locations. I recall being told that the tennis racket had perforations to allow perspiration to get soaked into the leather rather than sitting on the surface giving a slippery surface. I've wondered why the GTO's steering wheel covers doesn't have the perforations in the locations where one normally grips the wheel rather than where they are? Not that I've gotten into any wet palms driving situations.... yet!


After 300 miles of driving we love the car but miss the leather (or faux leather) steering wheel our last two cars have had. The plastic wheel is OK but my wife is concerned about it being slippery and cold in the winter. Anybody tried an aftermarket cover? Not the kind that wrap round and around, the kind that is one piece and is stitched. I have tried the various online sources with no luck.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Check the link in the post above to PFYC.com








Mine is a custom made Wheelskins European two tone Perforated version.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

lackneramanda said:


> After 300 miles of driving we love the car but miss the leather (or faux leather) steering wheel our last two cars have had. *The plastic wheel* is OK but my wife is concerned about it being slippery and cold in the winter. Anybody tried an aftermarket cover? Not the kind that wrap round and around, the kind that is one piece and is stitched. I have tried the various online sources with no luck.


Rather old thread to revive but that's what archives are for....

Plastic wheel? My "plastic" wheel is wrapped in leather and I have no complaints.


----------

